# Came across 4 2CVs.



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Out and about today looking at the bright yellow Mimosa trees up the mountain near Monchique we saw 4 old and rusting 2CV cars. 2 were out in the open and rather rusty but the other 2 were wrapped up in plastic and under cover. The guy also had a very old what looked like a Bedford truck. 

These ancient finds are still about but I think the guy who has them knows their value.


Ray.


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

morning ray

i think i have seen the old Bedford? 

is it on the side of the road on the way up to Monchique opposite the quarry just by the turning to Marmelate it has not moved for many years

there are a lot of old cars and some old motorbikes but they want so much for them there is also a old bedford near the reservoir Arade near Silves 

the road to Marmelate is a nice drive and there is 1 spot that you can look down onto the F1 track

we sometimes ride up there on the scooters and have a picknick past Marmelete as there is a couple of picknick areas along the road
we then cut down past a reservoir that brings us out at Odixaere on the 125 between logos and Alvor


barry


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Even the very rough ones may have value as donor cars for anyone restoring a 2CV. I was recently at the 2CV Mehari factory https://www.2cvmeharifactory.com/en/maintenance-mehari/ 
and noticed that were selling some very rough ones at around €2,000 as donor cars on behalf of the owners.

Though those guys specialise in 2CVs and Meharis they will restore any old car and had an amazing selection in their garage. Sorry it didn't occur to me to photograph them. Doh!

They're worth a quick visit if you like cars and are passing that way.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes Barry, exactly where they were. I guess as you say the owners are looking for anyone to pay their price. Understandably as they are getting harder to find and therefore even as spares like Alan says they are worth big bucks.


Ray.
p.s. came across these at the back of an old Citroen garage that had closed about 7 years ago. Of course they all went to willing buyers eventually. You don't see they hanging about for long now in France.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

the bedford restored would fetch upwards of 10k here


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I saw a very rough Mehari behind a petrol station up in the mountains around there a few years back. I asked the bloke about and he wanted silly money for it.

The most desirable part is the gearbox, I'm told it's the only thing that isn't still made so old ones are in demand for parts.

You'd be amazed at what they'll repair and rebuild. Some very interesting Mehari restoration photo here: https://www.mehari2cv.es

I'm particularly surprise that they spend the time repairing so many body panels since they're all available new.

New bits: https://mcda.com and here too https://www.mehariclub.com/fr/ as well as many other sellers. There's this one in the UK, but I find them expensive: https://the2cvshop.co.uk


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I guess it's to add to the authenticity Alan. Pure enthusiasts might even change new parts for renovated old ones.
I think all the Bedford is there Pagey less the old wooden truck body.



Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Just out of interest.
Pic of old Portuguese farmer shopping in the new Lidle underground car park.
And this next car is actually SOLID concrete, even the tyres called 'art'.


Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

No reason why not. Used to pick Mrs Eb up from her city centre office in my MF tractor if I was passing.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think I used to do lots of things years ago Alan but not so sure I would get away with most of em now.


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We had a lovely old DS once. Lovely comfortable ride  Wrote it off early one morning when braking on wet leaves round a blind bend where a milk tanker was lurking


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Just out of interest.
> Pic of old Portuguese farmer shopping in the new Lidle underground car park.
> And this next car is actually SOLID concrete, even the tyres called 'art'.
> 
> Ray.


What do the yellow markings on the floor of the car park signify? It's not a "parent and toddler" space, is it?

Regards,
John


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I think they were disabled spaces John. But not positive.
Those spaces were very handy from the entrance and exit. 



Ray.


----------



## bc109 (Sep 17, 2016)

On the N332 towards Alicante town couldn't help noticing a field of 2CV's
Since there seems to be some interest, Googled "2CV field in Alicante"
This came up first:

anythingbutpaella.com/2cv-graveyard/

Bill


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

WOW.!!!!!! Amazing.



Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Belonging here I think: http://www.mehari2cv.com/tienda/3-2cv

They know their value.

Then these people are in Gandia, not far away.


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Out and about today looking at the bright yellow Mimosa trees up the mountain near Monchique we saw 4 old and rusting 2CV cars. 2 were out in the open and rather rusty but the other 2 were wrapped up in plastic and under cover. The guy also had a very old what looked like a Bedford truck.
> 
> These ancient finds are still about but I think the guy who has them knows their value.
> 
> Ray.


Looks like a Bedford TJ: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bedford_TJ


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

How about this concrete 2cv ( sorry it’s upside down but a can’t change it- I know shouldn’t use Apple !!)


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

And a wooden one: https://citroenvie.com/hand-crafted-wooden-2cv/


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would it be a Bedford though? in the UK yes, but might it be Opel?


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Pudsey_Bear said:


> Would it be a Bedford though? in the UK yes, but might it be Opel?


All Opel models I have found have a different front end:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Zooming in on the pic it looks like it may be right hand drive.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

anythingbutpaella.com/2cv-graveyard/ i could spend the day in here but it would become expensive the bedford is a tj with either the 4 cyl 200 diesel or the 300 6 cyl the also came with a 3 litre 6 cyl petrol


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Only needs a bit of a polish up.


Ray.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Here's one I made earlier !!!!

A Lomax kit car based on 2CV running gear. The pictures are very old now (something like 20+ years) They were taken at my nick. 

One day, my crewmate said "Lets stick a blue light on it and take some piccies" so we did. 

It would doubtless have struck fear into any errant motorist we came up behind !!!

Andy


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Compact 2V.


Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

How about this lot well before the war I would guess.


Ray.


----------



## nickkdx (May 26, 2009)

This was ours, I built it in 1991 and one of us used to go too work every day for 9 years.
We wish we still had it.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh yes, I recognise you Nick.


Ray.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This lot of about 50 old ars has trees growing up through them near Portamao.

https://goo.gl/maps/WRY1eFGkLWT2

Ray.


----------

